# First time to France with the dog



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

We've had our dog's passport organised for some time now but have still to venture abroad.

One thing that I'm ignorant about is what happens to animals during the cross-channel journey. 

When travelling via the Chunnel I presume you all stay in the van together and the journey is so short that you haven't got to worry about your animal. Is this the case though? I know you stay with/in your vehicle when you travel by car but I do seem to remember someone telling me that lorry drivers leave their vehicles and congregate elsewhere during the trip. Which is correct I wonder?

And then what happens when you take the ferry - much longer trips when your animal will no doubt need to relieve itself? Are there facilities on board for exercising animals? Indeed are you allowed take animals on the longer routes, like to Santander for example?

Sorry to sound a bit dim about this but getting abroad for the first time is a bit daunting anyway - even without a dog!

All comments gratefully received.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we use the tunnel and the dogs indeed do stay with you in the MH. Also there are dog exercise areas that you can use before you board the train........its all very easy and trouble free.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chunnel, short journey you can stay in the van with your doggie. Ferry, around two hours total but you leave doggie in the van, he/she will be fine if he/she has a pee before you board, Alan.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We go Dover Calais 3 times a year and our dog is fine in the van, mind you she can do 10 hours at night in her bed without budging.
On the Plymouth Santander route with Brittany ferries they have kennels on one of the upper decks and you have a key so that you can go anytime day or night and take them for a walk.

Mike


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Tunnel is by far and away the best with the dogs. the £30 a head is a rip off. but they stay with you for the the 35 mins so its a doddle. we have done done it a few times now and its great. France etc is much more doggie friendly than here. its only 35/40 mins, so we have a coffee and a butty and before you know it your out the other end.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Dog passports*

Alan, is it now as straight forward to bring your dog back into the country as it is to go out, or do you still have to find a vet and get your dog checked out.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We have just returned from P/gal...much more difficult getting dog back into UK though really problem is the time slot. You must find a vet and have dog injected and then you must leave between 24hrs - 48hrs from injection. We had a problem because the ferry crossing was cancelled (bad weather) and to avoid dog having another jab we came over on the channel tunnel. This was fantastic but if you don't book in advance we gathered it was very expensive. We stayed in Tournehem with van, vet was in Andres and we were 45 mins from Calais. I can let you have details if it helps. And yes, it's very dog friendly Calais side but we got a mixed up actually getting thru "check in"!! Enjoy!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Tunnel easy out easy in just follow the paw prints on the way back.

as long as you have the vets passport stamped up for the return journey no problem.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

jenniedream said:


> We have just returned from P/gal...much more difficult getting dog back into UK though really problem is the time slot. You must find a vet and have dog injected and then you must leave between 24hrs - 48hrs from injection. We had a problem because the ferry crossing was cancelled (bad weather) and to avoid dog having another jab we came over on the channel tunnel. This was fantastic but if you don't book in advance we gathered it was very expensive. We stayed in Tournehem with van, vet was in Andres and we were 45 mins from Calais. I can let you have details if it helps. And yes, it's very dog friendly Calais side but we got a mixed up actually getting thru "check in"!! Enjoy!!


Did you you miss the great big paws sign, as we did the first time we did it. When we go now its all so obvious, but the first time we went through check in we missed it altogether and had to get back out again. We felt like idiots, until the man in front of us was told he had cocked his dates up andhad to stay another week.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Tunnel easy out easy in just follow the paw prints on the way back.
> 
> as long as you have the vets passport stamped up for the return journey no problem.


We missed that the first time as well.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes!!!...Hubby booked tickets night before and when we arrived at booth it refused to let us thru' would not recognise his credit card. Very embarassing but attendant at next booth gave us an "escape" ticket and then we followed the paws. Nearly had a domestic in between though and of course it was my fault for not knowing the system!! Makes it all such fun though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As I understand it if your ferry is cancelled you do not HAVE to go to chunnel. Once you are checked in you are considered to be "travelling". You just sit and wait for the next ferry. No one does any more checks after that. I suppose they consider the dockside to be tick and worm free :wink: 

Having said that we always use the chunnel too as it is so pet friendly. As has been said the most difficult part is sorting out the vet's appointment and return journey within the 24-48 hour time span. Do not book return crossing for a Monday as you have to go to the vet on Sat or Sun and they may not be open!

I have a big note in the van "Book Vet then book Chunnel" (for long trips when we have only bought an outward ticket)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have been on the Plymouth to Roscoff ferry.

The kennels are not used on this route only on the Spain route. However you are allowed to go and check on your pet.

We usually go to info office and are escorted down to the motorhome and check on our dog about midway through the journey.

If she does the toilet thing before going on board then she is ok for a 5 1/2 hour journey.

Our worst trip was from cherbourg to portsmouth as once we came off the ferry there wasn't anywhere for our dog to do a wee. There seemed nowhere to stop and it was straight onto a duel carriageway and then motorway so it was the first services before we could let our dog out! 

I think that is poor of Portsmouth not to have a quick stop place on exiting the ferry.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

PhilK, sorry only just seen your question. As already said, it is simple, have dog vetted 24 to 48 hours before crossing back. Vets there are not cheap, at least for us, I suppose we are a bit of a cash cow for at least some of them, Alan.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We are thinking of going to France in May for the first time. Is there a list anywhere of Vets in France that people have used, or would recommend?

David


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Dog passports*



PhilK said:


> Alan, is it now as straight forward to bring your dog back into the country as it is to go out, or do you still have to find a vet and get your dog checked out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


You need to have your dog treated by a vet for ticks and worms not less than 24hrs and not more than 48 hrs before the time of departure. Other than that it's simple as others have indicated. If when you decide which port you're going to use, I'm sure somebody will be able to recommend a vet close to that port.

Bonne chance!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We use the vet in Ardres, a small town about 45 minutes drive from the tunnel. There is usually someone who can speak a little english if you are not able to speak French.
You can park overnight in the town square directly opposite the vet's :lol: 

Most vets are fully conversant with the pet passport scheme. I have heard people say that they have just turned up and asked to be seen.
If you can get online then just google French Yellow Pages and then Veterinaire and they all pop up. They are listed under the individual vet's name so just scan down until you find one in the town of your choice. Remember you have to wait 24 hours before travelling so if you are good at calculating distances then you can use a vet inland where it may be cheaper :wink: 

The first time is the most worrying after that it is just a nuisance :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi The-Clangers

There are quite a few vets which members have used listed in this previous post on MHF:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65368.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=vet&start=0

There is also quite a long list of vets if you scroll down this info page on the P&O Ferries web-site:

http://www.day-tripper.net/info-pets-abroad.html

We are taking our dog to France for the first time in June as well, so I've been picking the brains of the regular travellers to France on here as well :roll:


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments - seems that things need not be so daunting after all! 

My next queries will relate to the other annoying necessities of travelling abroad - the best way to insure the vehicle, breakdown cover, are these Aires a safe place to stay?, what about electrical voltage, where do you buy gas etc! 

Is there a 'sticky' on the forum somewhere covering 'all you need to know about motorhoming abroad' - or perhaps someone has written a handy first-timer's guide?!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bobonong said:


> Thanks for all your comments - seems that things need not be so daunting after all!
> 
> My next queries will relate to the other annoying necessities of travelling abroad - the best way to insure the vehicle, breakdown cover, are these Aires a safe place to stay?, what about electrical voltage, where do you buy gas etc!
> 
> Is there a 'sticky' on the forum somewhere covering 'all you need to know about motorhoming abroad' - or perhaps someone has written a handy first-timer's guide?!


Hi also make sure that you have read the stickys at the top of the forum, regarding heartworm, caterpillars etc.


----------

